# a snap shot of your club magazine



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you overseas fanciers have one?Could you post a snap shot.Here's ours The NMC News,
Pictures,news,articles,show schedules and most important of all judges critique so that you may check out the competition and discover where you are or are not going wrong.It's hard to imagine if you are serious about exhibiting,how you could manage without the critique


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

nice . I do like the NMC news Magazine.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have cash prizes at your shows?!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yes, very small one's but yes


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

The NMC news is a valuable resource and every member should subscribe to it (the vast majority do). The magazine contains a wealth of information including comprehensive show reports and schedules. It also usually includes well written articles by highly intelligent and erudite fanciers!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Phil speaks the truth. Prize money is usually small but bigger at cup shows for a section win. We do have a points system.You are awarded points for winning a section such as best tan and we compete in whats known as the top twenty.The winner is the person who wins the most points over the showing year and there is a prize pot of £100 for the fancier at the top.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I love the mag - i wait for it every month, and spend ages reading and re-reading the comments from the judges, on my mice and others - the feedback from judges, plus stewarding at shows, really, really helps you learn about what you're aiming for and what faults you're looking for in the different varieties.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

check out shiprats great handy work,a mag with turning pages,good job.
http://thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/nmcnews.php


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

btw

its not supposed to be easily readable, its just an idea of what you get.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Love it, great idea Matt  You could have chosen a better issue though (I don't look like that now lol).


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like the site is down, i cant get it up


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

no its not.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm saving for my subscription still DX. Maybe I can convince my partner to front up the cash XD.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

At harrogate I paid for the NMC news, but I haven't recieved any yet ): When did the last one get sent off to people?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you should have it by now.It usually arrives on the first of the month or there abouts.A couple of people have posted on facebook that they haven't received theirs,add your name to the others for Anne to see.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am hoping to join this month when I get the spair cash but wondered if I would get back copys?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

You get the previous months copy.The subscription runs from September,you won't be charged for the copies you have missed.You could request the back copies.


----------

